# Hairy worms..



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

well i just noticed some hairy black/brown/grey worms in my cricket tub, any idea what they are?


----------



## exoticsandtropics (Mar 11, 2007)

hey they basically go round eating the crap. probably not great to feed them to any thing but can't be that bad.


----------



## fantapants (Jan 4, 2008)

OOOOOOOHHHHHH! i found some of these in my crix too. i wondered what they were. so i should leave them in there then if they are on poo patrol......?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Carpet beetle larva I think and some lizards love em


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

i get them in most of my boxes of crix and my mantids love them lol


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

we get about 20 - 30 in every box!! and my fan footed LOVE these!! love them!


----------



## finsandpaws (May 14, 2008)

So thats what they are, i've been wondering for a while??


----------

